# WARNING about emails or feeds which read "Your Facebook account is going to be disabled"



## kburra (Mar 6, 2017)

The latest scam targeting Facebook users is another phishing attack. You  might see it show up as a post in your News Feed, or as an email in  your inbox.
How the scam works is, the victim receives a message warning them that  their Facebook account is going to be disabled. The reason is that  someone has reported the account as violating Facebook's terms of  service.
The message then says if you are the original owner of the account, you  need to re-confirm its details to avoid it being blocked. If you do not  click on the link within the message, Facebook's system will block your  account and you will never be able to use it again.

* Do not click on the link within the message, it's a hoax.*
If you do click on the link you will be taken to a fake site that is  designed to look like a Facebook login page. Once there, the victim  types in their credentials and the cybercriminal steals them. Believe  me, nothing good will come from that.
Message will look like this (Below)


----------



## Kadee (Mar 6, 2017)

I get them as well, I just laugh as I'm tapping on the delete tab on my iPad I've never been a member of face book and never will be :grin:


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the warning.


----------

